# Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Here they are listed, the 5 VAGCOM tricks for the Touareg. As the warnings goes, "please do not try these at home", "stunt driver on closed course". Meaning; If there is an typo error in these and you screw up, don't come crying to me. If you do these things, and then crash because you didn't put your DRLs on, or were looking at your lovely blue compass, or forgot to put your seatbelt on and flew out of the car, or were entering NAV data and crashed, DO NOT COME CRYING TO ME. TAKE PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY FOR YOUR OWN ACTIONS.
*ALL PROCEDURES ARE DONE WITH THE KEY IN THE IGNITION IN THE ON POSITION - car can be running or not running. Better to be running if you are doing all of these mods and it might take a long time.*
*To put the DRL into the MFI menu as an option:*
1) start VAG-COM
2) click: “select control module” button
3) in Direct Entry box type: 09 (Elect. Ctrl)
4) click: RECODE 07 (Recode)
5) In the Software Coding box should be a number (mine was) 0105695, Subtract 1 from the existing coding (my new number is 0105694).
6) click: DO IT.
7) click: close controller, go back
8) click: go back
*To make the halogen passing beams come on with the high beams on Touaregs equipped with Xenon lights:* Please note that the fog lights will also stay on with the high beams if you have the fog lights turned on while driving.
1) start VAG-COM
2) click: “select control module” button
3) in Direct Entry box type: 09 (Elect. Ctrl)
4) click: RECODE 07 (Recode)
5) In the Software Coding box should be a number (mine was) 0105695, Subtract 2 from the existing coding (my new number is 0105693).
6) click: DO IT.
7) click: close controller, go back
8) click: go back
*To turn console compass on all the time:*
1) start VAG-COM
2) click: “select control module” button
3) in Direct Entry box type: 6E
4) click: Adaption 10 button
5) scroll to channel 1
6) scroll new value box to 0
7) click: SAVE, then OK, then done, go back.
8) click: close controller, go back
9) click: go back
*To turn off the seat belt chime:*
1) start VAG-COM
2) click: “select control module” button
3) in Direct Entry box type: 17
4) click: RECODE 07
5) In the Software Coding box should be a number (mine was 0007231). The first digit after the three 0s (7 in the above example) is derived this way:
1 - Brake Pad Wear indicator
2 - Seatbelt Warning
4 - Low Washer Fluid Warning
So if you'd like to be rid of the annoying Seat Belt Warning, subtract 2 from whatever is in that postion. In other words by changing the coding from 0007231 to 0005231 you'd get rid of the warning chime! If you change the number to 0001231 you would get rid of the seat belt chime AND the low washer fluid warning.
So enter the number you want and click: DO IT.
6) click: close controller, go back
7) click: go back
*To turn off Navigation system acceptance screen:*
_ This modification also turns off the key in ignition chime. It can be performed on cars with the standard radio just for this reason. On those cars it will not change the radio settings or effect the AM portion of the radio like it does on the cars with the navigation radio. _
1) start VAG-COM
2) click: “select control module” button
3) in Direct Entry box type: 17
4) click: RECODE 07
5) In the Software Coding box should be a number (mine was 0007231). The second digit after the three 0s (2 in the above example) seems to be a region code.
1 - Europe
2 - USA
3 - Canada
4 - UK
In other words by changing the coding from 0007231 to 0007131 you'd get rid of the acceptance screen! So enter the number you want and click: DO IT.
6) click: close controller, go back
7) click: go back
*One note: The Radio Issue:*
Europe uses different specs for their radio compared to North America.
FM:
FM frequencies in Europe are spaced .1Mhz apart, compared to .2Mhz in North America. This causes no problems in using a Nav Plus in North America, it just means you can tune into some frequencies (such as 92.2) which don't exist here. Since it can tune into all the North American FM frequencies that do exist, it works fine.
AM:
AM frequencies in Europe are spaced 9Khz apart, compared to 10Khz in North America. Europe also does not have AM Stereo, so the Nav Plus does not support it. This DOES cause a problem. It means you can only get "close" to some stations when trying to tune them in. To my ear it's "OK", perhaps sounding a bit like an AM tuner when you turn the knob just off station, but if you are an AM audiophile, this may be an issue for you. If there is a particular AM station you like to listen to, you can calculate if the Nav Plus will get close in frequency. Simply start at 531Mhz, then add 9 MHz until you get close. For example, if you have a favorite station at 660Mhz, the closest you can get is 657Mhz. The most a station will be out by is 4Mhz. I have a 660Mhz station in my town, and 657Mhz sounds OK to me, but an 1140Mhz station (which is 1143Mhz on the Nav Plus) does sounds a bit off station. Again use at your own risk. 
For more information on the VAG-COM software & hardware, please visit http://www.ross-tech.com/index.html and their page dedicated to the Touareg here: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/touareg.html 

PS from sciencegeek: Cars that do not have Xenons have a different coding. In one example of a fellow vortexer, the coding was 100447. Low beams stayed on with the high beams. Fog lights are blocked by the high beams (i.e., when fogs are on and high beams are activated, fogs turn off ... and when high beams are on, fogs cannot be turned on).
Subtracting 2 from this original coding has the effect of allowing the fog lights to be on while the high beams are on. The result is equivalent to what happens with the Xenons. All three lights can be on at the same time. 

*LOWERING/RAISING THE AIR SUSPENSION TOUAREG* 
This is another thing you can do with the VAG-COM: http://tm-techmark.com/touareg...t.htm 

*Get your non-convience model driver's seat to automatically retract when you remove the key:* Per Aircooled's instructions
1) start VAG-COM
2) click: “select control module” button
3) in Direct Entry box type: 16
4) click: RECODE 07
5) stock coding ended with xx1. Coding to xx2 added the drivers seat auto retraction when the key is pulled out of the ignition.


_Modified by spockcat at 1:42 PM 12-9-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Agreed, this thread should be sticky. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LittleSkull (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Excuse my ignorance, but what is the navigation acceptance screen (the VW drawing that appears when you turn on the Nav?)?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (LittleSkull)*

If you set your radio to the American setting, a screen will come up every time you turn the car on and require you to press an OK button on the radio to use it. 
Then if the car is in motion and you try to enter an address, the same screen will come up and again you have to hit an OK button.
You already have the radio set to the Euro setting because you are in Italy.


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Excellent post! One question on the AM radio when switched to 9 KHz: I understand the tuning issue, but will it scan to the appropriate station when you rotate the wheel and the radio hunts for the next station?


----------



## chrisb-ack (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Thanks for the great summary. Can't wait to get a vag-com and get to work!
One question - the section on turning the halogens on with the high beams looks like exactly the same instructions for the DRL's. except that it says to remove 2 from the existing code. But the example has only 1 number removed. So I'm confused.....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (chrisb-ack)*

If you want to do both at the same time, remove 3 from your number.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

In your instructions for the halogen high beams, subtracting 2 for the new code would result in 0105693, not 0105694, giving you the halogens on when high beam selected and DRLs on all the time. If you want the DRLs optional in the MFI menu and halogen high beams, recode to 01056992.







Glad this isn't the old west; beaten to the draw.









_Modified by DenverBill at 3:48 PM 1-22-2004_


_Modified by DenverBill at 3:51 PM 1-22-2004_


----------



## chrisb-ack (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Ahhhh, now I get it!...


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (chrisb-ack)*

Why the heck isn't this post a sticky yet??? I asked a moderator early this morning. There are less useful posts in many other forums that are made into stickys, why not this one???

Meat


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (meatster)*

AM I BEING HANDED A LINE OF B-S?
My TOUAREG is having all kinds of problems (see My TOUAREG Is Broken) and today the dealer called to say that changing the code to turn off my seat belt chime changed the language in my instrument cluster and that may be causing all of my problems. 
Does this even sound possible?????
Need Help because I could be sitting on a 12-hundred dollar repair bill.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (TREGinginCO)*

Pure BS. See my reply on your thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...10300 It would amount to all European countries having to use the German language! Perhaps Hitler is alive in Wolfsburg designing Touareg electrical systems.










_Modified by spockcat at 2:48 PM 1-22-2004_


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Do you loose the DRL indicator on the dash when you VAG the DRL's into the MFI and also halogens on with Xenon high beams on?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (DenverBill)*

Doesn't this only happen with the Halogen/Xenon modification. Or is it the DRL modification that does it? It's been so long I can't recall anymore.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

I am sorry. I have been trying to figure out TREGinginCO's problem, and suffered from brain fade. If you just move the DRLs into the MFI, the instrument panel indicator stays, and the tail lights and running lights are off. I did the whole headlight /DRL mod in one jump, and I have to go back to the test records to decipher what does what.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

I have had the standard Vag-Com Mods (headlights, nav screen and seat belt chime) done on my T-Reg, and I am taking it in for the 5000 mile service next week.
Should I tell the Dealer I have made the mods, and I do not want them changed back to the factory settings, or should I just stay quiet?


----------



## sklgt3 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Have a V8 to demo this weekend- trying to decide between Toureg and Cayenne. Vaged the DRLs- easy! But the choice doesn't show up on the MFI they just went off... V8 is very nice- will have to see if the Cayenne is that much better for the extra $$$


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (sklgt3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sklgt3* »_Vaged the DRLs- easy! But the choice doesn't show up on the MFI they just went off... 
As soon as you restart the car it'll be in the MFI.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_...
*One note: The Radio Issue:*
Europe uses different specs for their radio compared to North America.
...
AM:
AM frequencies in Europe are spaced 9Khz apart, compared to 10Khz in North America. Europe also does not have AM Stereo, so the Nav Plus does not support it. This DOES cause a problem. It means you can only get "close" to some stations when trying to tune them in.

Question...if you tune in your AM stations to US frequencies prior to performing the VAGCOM European mod (say AM 660), will they be retained post-mod?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_Question...if you tune in your AM stations to US frequencies prior to performing the VAGCOM European mod (say AM 660), will they be retained post-mod?

No, they all have to be reset and you may not be able to set the radio at 660. It might be 663. or 654.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Does anyone know how to VAG off the tire pressure monitoring system?
Please, please?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

spock, can you add a P.s.: to your first post to this effect:
Cars that do not have Xenons have a different coding. In one example of a fellow vortexer, the coding was 100447. Low beams stayed on with the high beams. Fog lights are blocked by the high beams (i.e., when fogs are on and high beams are activated, fogs turn off ... and when high beams are on, fogs cannot be turned on).
Subtracting 2 from this original coding has the effect of allowing the fog lights to be on while the high beams are on. The result is equivalent to what happens with the Xenons. All three lights can be on at the same time.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (See5)*

Tried for awhile with no success. Probably easier to just pull the fuses in the left and right fuse panels.


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (DenverBill)*

What if you change the NAV to Canada?
Does that get rid of the Acceptance screen and maintain the right frequencies for the AM/FM?
FKI


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

BUMP - did I skip over something?


----------



## Grvlguy (Oct 2, 2003)

Still looking for a Vag Com in the Nashville, TN area. Isn't there a list of Vag com owners posted somewhere?
Jerry


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bump for important edit about the Nav Acceptance Screen Mod:
_ This modification also turns off the key in ignition chime. It can be performed on cars with the standard radio just for this reason. On those cars it will not change the radio settings or effect the AM portion of the radio like it does on the cars with the navigation radio. _


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

woohoo, that's awesome. I'll have to try it. How did you find that out?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_woohoo, that's awesome. I'll have to try it. How did you find that out?

During the event yesterday, BC asked me why my car was completely silent. His was still chiming with the key in. It dawned on me that when I was doing these mods for makbros a few weeks ago, I had the key chime after I did the seatbelt mod. I then did the nav screen mod and after that the key chime was gone. At that time I just tought it might be because I hadn't switched off the car after doing the mod. Now I know why.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Just did it. It's great. The door/key chime had been annoying me more than the seatbelt chime. Ahhhh, now there's silence. On to the


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_Just did it. It's great. The door/key chime had been annoying me more than the seatbelt chime. Ahhhh, now there's silence. On to the









spockcat did mine on Sunday. Much better.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Grvlguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grvlguy* »_Still looking for a Vag Com in the Nashville, TN area. Isn't there a list of Vag com owners posted somewhere?
Jerry

Jerry, this gets posted to the AudiWorld forums periodically. I don't know if it's being kept up to date, but there looks to be at least one guy in your area with a VAG-Com.
http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl 
mike


----------



## RadDoc (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

The *Navigation System Acceptance Screen* mod (007131) yielded several undesirable consequences:










*outside thermometer* switched to Centigrade
all four *Climatronic thermostats* switched to Centigrade _(wife + kids very unhappy!)_
*fuel economy readout* switched to kilometers/literunable to tune in favorite radio Station (680 AM); 675 & 684 can't pull it in
 
In retrospect, I forgot to note whether the odometer switched to kilometers....
This militant anti-Metricator ( http://www.freedom2measure.org ) quickly reverted to the cozy, archaic units of 007231.



_Modified by RadDoc at 10:50 PM 8-30-2004_


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (RadDoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RadDoc* »_The *Navigation System Acceptance Screen* mod (007231) yielded several undesirable consequences:










*outside thermometer* switched to Centigrade
all four *Climatronic thermostats* switched to Centigrade _(wife + kids very unhappy!)_
*fuel economy readout* switched to kilometers/literunable to tune in favorite radio Station (680 AM); 675 & 684 can't pull it in
 
In retrospect, I forgot to note whether the odometer switched to kilometers....
_Modified by RadDoc at 10:35 PM 8-30-2004_

Need to go into the MFI and go to the comfort settings and scroll down to units. Under units you need to change everything back to Farenheit, mpg and psi. This is because the VAG changes the Nav unit to Euro settings. Also, this will affect how the radio tunes both AM and FM channels. If you read Spockcats very first post on this thread, he explains this issue.



_Modified by jaceravone at 10:44 PM 8-30-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (jaceravone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaceravone* »_Need to go into the MFI and go to the comfort settings and scroll down to units. Under units you need to change everything back to Farenheit, mpg and psi. This is because the VAG changes the Nav unit to Euro settings. Also, this will affect how the radio tunes both AM and FM channels. If you read Spockcats very first post on this thread, he explains this issue.

_Modified by jaceravone at 10:44 PM 8-30-2004_

Right, the only issue that is a consequence is the AM stations are tuned in 9 Mhz increments rather than 10 Mhz increments.


----------



## RadDoc (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Thanks for the prompt & erudite replies, gentlemen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My wife, who has had her Touareg for almost a year, would have quickly guided me to the MFI. But, of course, I just couldn't deign to ask _her_ for assistance!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (RadDoc)*

erudite....now how often do you get to use erudite in a sentence.....


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_erudite....now how often do you get to use erudite in a sentence.....

erudite \ER-uh-dyt; ER-yuh-dyt\, adjective:
characterized by extensive reading or knowledge; well instructed; learned; as, ``A most erudite prince.'' --Sir T. More; ``Erudite . . . theology.'' --I. Taylor.


----------



## Vega (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (chessmck)*

If you use Vagcom to adjust settings, if you unplug your battery because you are goung way for a while, month+, with you lose your Vag settings?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (Vega)*

You won't lose the VAG settings or the factory settings, but you will lose your programmable settings such as radio presets, clock, and many or most of the MFI and NAV selections. Best to use a battery maintainer. I use Porsche's maintainer that plugs into the cigarette socket, and has a microprocessor to feed the current to the battery at the optimal level for extended storage without boiling off fluid.


----------



## docjenser (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (RadDoc)*

Think metric!
That is what scholls are trying to teach for a long time, without success!


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (DenverBill)*

Hey Denver Bill how much did you pay for your Porsche trickle charger?
Did you get it at a stealer?
Thanks,
cy


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (docjenser)*

Like Dr Scholl's or schools?








Cy


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (cybulman)*

As I recall, I paid $68 (list $79.95) from Performance Products; used a 15% off coupon that they issue 3 or 4 times a year. Also got some sort of break on shipping, but don't remember the details.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (DenverBill)*

Thanks that's good enough. I have a VW solar charger...is this one a plug into wall and lighter type?
CY


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (cybulman)*

Correct. Wall outlet and cigarette lighter socket. Wire is thin enough that the vehicle can be locked up tight, and stored in the garage.


_Modified by DenverBill at 9:16 PM 10-9-2004_


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (DenverBill)*

Thanks Bill! I will get one.
Cy


----------



## Vega (Jul 28, 2004)

"To turn console compass on all the time:"
I am unsure what this means to do, my compass is on all of the time. Do some compasses go off on certain vehicles?
Also, how much does the VAG system cost to do these mods? Thanks.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Vega)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vega* »_"To turn console compass on all the time:"
I am unsure what this means to do, my compass is on all of the time. Do some compasses go off on certain vehicles?
Also, how much does the VAG system cost to do these mods? Thanks.

The U.S. versions all have their compasses on all the time. Early VINs did not and needed to be VAGGED in order for them to stay on all the time.
VAG-COM
http://www.ross-tech.com/


_Modified by bravocharlie at 6:12 PM 10-9-2004_


----------



## Vega (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting, $99 for the software doesn't seem too bad but what is up with a modified serial cable costing $130. Deciding wether I should bite the bullet...


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: (Vega)*

I guess it all depends on the value to you. If you only want to do the common mods and then you're done it's just better to use the VAG-COM locator and find someone near you to do it for you (although it's mainly a US thing). As he says on his site too, you CAN use other cable interfaces, but there are limitations:

_Quote »_Q: Can I buy an Interface adapter somewhere else?
Yes. You may find vendors that are willing to sell compatible interface adapters without any software license. We have no problem with that. Once you're up and running, you can register your VAG-COM software with us for $99, but please don't expect start-up support from us if you can't get it working. Also, we cannot provide support for 3rd party hardware. We have reports that some 3rd party Interfaces do not work correctly with some controllers, if you buy someone else's interface and can't get it working, contact your vendor for support! 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_3.html#BuyAdp
I think there are a couple of German manufacturers of cables that work somewhat capably with the VAG-COM software. Just be sure that is you got a cable from elsewhere it supports DUAL k-lines (k1281, k2000) other wise you won't be able to log into any of the Tregs controllers. Also if you own multiple VW group vhicles, or plan to in the future, it is likely that all future vehicles will require a direct CAN Bus connection to log in. I just bit the bullet and upgraded to the HEX-USB+CAN for just this reason.


----------



## Trimmer2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Fort Lauderdale VAG-COM?*

Is there anyone in the Fort Lauderdale area with a VAG-COM who's willing to help me with some of these items? I've tried contacting a number of people on another Site who state they have the computer but, with no response back.
I'm more than willing to pay for your time! ...and/or maybe a quick ride in the RennTech SL600








Thanks,


----------



## aes811 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (sciencegeek)*

What are DRL's?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (aes811)*

daytime running lights.


----------



## jg5985 (May 11, 2005)

I just got a 2005 Touareg V8 with Package 3. I used vag to change the code #17 to 5131 which disables the seatbelt chime and sets the car to Europe mode to disable the nav acceptance screen. I restarted the car and the acceptance screen is still there!








Did they change the option with the new DVD navigation?










_Modified by jg5985 at 2:29 AM 5-11-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (jg5985)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jg5985* »_I just got a 2005 Touareg V8 with Package 3. I used vag to change the code #17 to 5131 which disables the seatbelt chime and sets the car to Europe mode to disable the nav acceptance screen. I restarted the car and the acceptance screen is still there!








Did they change the option with the new DVD navigation?









_Modified by jg5985 at 2:29 AM 5-11-2005_

This doesn't work with the DVD nav system. But you should have gotten rid of your key in ignition/door open chime. Did it?


----------



## jg5985 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Yes the key in ignition chime is gone and the seatbelt chime is gone.


----------



## jg5985 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (jg5985)*
























I found out how to remove the nav screen on a 05 with a dvd finally.

This is how: go to radio with Vag tool and change the 2nd digit from the right from 6 us code to 4 world code.. 
So if you had 0004062, now you should have 0004042. 
Woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Could you post some more details about your specific NAV?
Software version and part number would be good to know...


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (Vega)*

Do not unplug...just use a trickle charger.
Back here Stateside you get Battery Tender Plus for around $45 off the Internet or at auto shops.
Are you with 67th CSH?
Semper Fi!
Cy


----------



## jg5985 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Nothing specal about the nav system just the standard 2005 revision 2 dvd nav system.


----------



## GTi 1.8Turbo (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (jg5985)*

Nice info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MZ2006Toureg (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Hey I have tried to get rid of my accecptance screen on the Touareg and did everything just like it says in the list below but when I turn the car off and start it again the screen is back. I went back in and look at the coding and it was at the eourope setting but I still get the accept screen has anybody else had this issue??


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg (MZ2006Toureg)*

It's a different setting on the DVD nav. See here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2152076


----------



## gobiurq (Nov 27, 2009)

*Tricks - Modifications - Etc.*

I'm a registered VCDS user .
All I can find regarding control module for towing is it's #69....
What do I have to change & why please???
Thanks.
2006 4.2 
Bought factory tow kit.
Install no problem but now apparently I need to program it.:banghead:


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

"To turn console compass on all the time:"


What does it means really ? where you see the compass? I have an europeen Pheaton 

we can see it in the nav screen? :sly:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

geoffrey_fake said:


> "To turn console compass on all the time:"
> 
> 
> What does it means really ? where you see the compass? I have an europeen Pheaton
> ...


This was for the older Touaregs were the compass read out near the sunroof controls would not stay on all the time. You do know you are in a Touareg forum, right? :what:


----------



## speedtreg (Feb 19, 2007)

*Old Vag-Com'er looking for some help.*

Hi,

I have not used Vag-com or posted on VWvortex for quite some time. When I first bought my '06 Touareg I did most of the common modifications such as Nav "accept" screen, seatbelt chime, DRL, etc. I recently had my check engine light come on. I contacted my old mechanic (no longer live near a dealership) and he asked me to provide him with the fault codes, so he could give me some information. I was thinking about firing up the VAG-Com to try and figure out what fault codes were causing the light. 

To my point. I remembered seeing a detailed "noob" thread on how to troubleshoot check-engine lights some time ago on this forum; after some time of searching I have not been able to find it. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could point me in the direction of this thread.

Cheers!

Sven


----------

